# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  Aurora, smart modular lighting system, Nanoleaf, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Nanoleaf

----------


## Airicist

CNET - Aurora Debuts at CES

Published on Jan 29, 2016




> CNET stops by our booth at CES 2016 to take a closer look at the Aurora, a fixtureless, lightweight, fully customizable smart modular lighting system.

----------


## Airicist

Nanoleaf Aurora unboxing video

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> Let's unpack your Nanoleaf Aurora and examine all of the components.

----------


## Airicist

Nanoleaf Aurora: mounting panels

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> Let's get your Nanoleaf Aurora panels mounted so you can start enjoying the light in your life.

----------


## Airicist

NanoLeaf Aurora unboxing! Impressions modular smart LED lighting assembly review

Published on Nov 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Nanoleaf Rhythm review

Published on Dec 12, 2017




> Connect this gizmo with your Nanoleaf Aurora LED light panels to sync them up with whatever music you're rocking out to.

----------

